

Ask HN: Why does Facebook require 2 admins to add a Company, even if sole prop.? - egb

I&#x27;m trying to setup Facebook Audience Network for my iOS apps, and Facebook wants me to register a new company entity.  After choosing a company type of &quot;Individual (Sole Proprietor)&quot;, the 4th tab in their form asks for Admins, plural.<p>They won&#x27;t let me make a company unless I have at least two admin users attached to it?!  I tried a few support cases to get past this, but they say it&#x27;s for &quot;data security purposes&quot;.  Um.  There&#x27;s just me.  I don&#x27;t want to make a fake user here...<p>Does anybody know why facebook would insist on this?
======
MichaelCrawford
If you absolutely cannot get around it, perhaps it would work if you made me
an Admin.

I'm a sole proprietor too. I don't yet have a Facebook Company page, but I do
plan to make one soon. Then I'll face the same problem, so we can be Admins
for each other.

------
_RPM
I have a company page, and I did not run into that issue. Is this something
new? I made a company page last year.

~~~
egb
Not a company page, a company entity as part of the facebook audience network,
in order to get paid. It's on app details for the app you're trying to get
into FAN.

